# Calgary to where?



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Although I have a pass for Sunshine Village, and there are more lines than you could think of around here, I was thinking about taking a 4 day trip by myself somewhere in the Western US. Just something different to do. As discussed in previous threads, I enjoy travelling in America and think it would be great to have a little get away. So if you lived here, where would your first choices be? I noticed I can get to Jackson Hole for $500 return in February.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I haven't been anywhere besides Red Lodge but since I live in Montana, I know what resprts have the good snow. I went to the local ski shop the other day and they had the resorts listed by "Best Conditions". I know Whitefish ,in northern Montana, has the deepest base and best conditions in Montana. Big Sky, Bridger, and Moonlight, which are all near Bozeman have good conditions. Grand Targhee is in Wyoming but it's still in western U.S., and like always Jackson Hole is good. 

Hope this helps even though this is all Montana resorts. Still west, though! 

http://skiwhitefish.com/webcams.php

You can pretty much always look at the webcams at Whitefish ^ and see that on the North Summit cam it's like a whiteout. Almost a 70 inch base, looks fun!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Slc, ut...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

so many choices there. tahoe, bachelor, hood, baker, jackson, CO, etc. ..

if part of your motivation is just to travel it might help to know if you've been to any resorts down here before, what style of shredding you're doing or want to do, what states you've already visited.... if it was me i'd go to jackson area or baker cuz that's the type of shred me loves.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> so many choices there. tahoe, bachelor, hood, baker, jackson, CO, etc. ..
> 
> if part of your motivation is just to travel it might help to know if you've been to any resorts down here before, what style of shredding you're doing or want to do, what states you've already visited.... if it was me i'd go to jackson area or baker cuz that's the type of shred me loves.



Yeah, a little description would help. Well I have travelled all over Montana in the summer months. I think Whitefish is too close and the conditions would be the same right over the border where I board: Castle Mountain Resort.

I have never snowboarded in the US before, only fly fishing.

I like steep shit (minimum 45 degrees) and deep powder. Not a fan of parks or groomers.

And it seems like the tickets anywhere in Western US will be fairly cheap. I will definately google Baker and have a looky looky.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

baker for steeps and just plain PNW gnar factor, Meadows as the only steep place in Oregon + skibowl right there for night shred, Jackson for resort/lodging atmosphere and gnar factor - bonus points for Hood and Baker cuz if you were there for a shitty day you didn't want to shred you could hook up with a guide and fly fish for winter steelhead which if you haven't done that before its like hooking into a pitbull that panics like a motherfucker.

i don't know as much about tahoe but i'm sure you could find some steeps there and there's a ton of resorts there.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds like I can fly into Abbotsford B.C. and make the hour and 10 minute drive down to Baker. Now to check flights.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> baker for steeps and just plain PNW gnar factor, Meadows as the only steep place in Oregon + skibowl right there for night shred, Jackson for resort/lodging atmosphere and gnar factor - bonus points for Hood and Baker cuz if you were there for a shitty day you didn't want to shred you could hook up with a guide and fly fish for winter steelhead which if you haven't done that before its like hooking into a pitbull that panics like a motherfucker.
> 
> i don't know as much about tahoe but i'm sure you could find some steeps there and there's a ton of resorts there.


Ya, you want the PNW. That's the shit my friend.

Baker is fuckin' insane. It has the steepest lines on the planet I believe.
Some of the shit has got to be 89 degrees, I look @ it & wonder how the fuck does snow stick to that?:dunno:

Then there are a few smaller?(maybe not, just less known/popular mtn's) around there that I haven't been to, but have seen video of the terrain & it's steep & deep.:thumbsup:

I'm sure some of the Washingtonians will chime in here soon, Crystal mtn, Stephen's/Steven's pass, I'm sure there's a few more?

TT


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Ya, you want the PNW. That's the shit my friend.
> 
> Baker is fuckin' insane. It has the steepest lines on the planet I believe.
> Some of the shit has got to be 89 degrees, I look @ it & wonder how the fuck does snow stick to that?:dunno:
> ...


I can fly to Abbotsford return $300 All Inclusive. I can get a deal on a rental car. Any suggestions on cheap but good accomodations in the area Timmy?


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Arsenal, hope have a awesome trip. I agree, the PNW is sick. Every boarder should visit Baker before they die. Baker has your steeps, Stevens and Crystal too. But also, Tahoe kicks ass too. So many epic mountains so close, Kirkwood is sick with massive dumps of light pow. Also, if you can spring it, there is helicopter snowboarding through Pacific Crest Heli. Whatever you choose have fun and detail your trip.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I can fly to Abbotsford return $300 All Inclusive. I can get a deal on a rental car. Any suggestions on cheap but good accomodations in the area Timmy?


Sorry man, not really.

I never travel anywhere for snowboarding, all the best shit is right in my backyard.:thumbsup::yahoo:

I'm a little over an hour away from Baker on the dope smokin' side of the border.

Abbotsford is literally under 1/2 an hour from Baker.

I do have a long time buddy who lives in a 3 bedroom condo in Abbotsford, by himself I think.

He'd probably rent you a room, he's super cool.

I used to live in Abbotsford for a year to go to school.
My buddy had a Mercedes, but neither one of us had our licenses.
We would get all hammered, & in the morning he would just give me his car & tell me to come back after school.

Probably not the smartest thing to do, but from my end, pretty fuckin' cool.

TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

timmytard said:


> I'm a little over an hour away from Baker on the dope smokin' side of the border.


Baker is on the _legal weed_ side ya goddamn 'tard


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Your missing out Timmy. There is no the very best shit. There is great shit all over the place. You should travel around a little at check it out. Canada has arguably much better terrain overall than in the states, Baker (which is rad) included.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Try Salt Lake City Utah as well. Very close to a crap load of epic mountains with their famous dry pow. Snowbird has already received 165". Good luck


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> Baker is on the _legal weed_ side ya goddamn 'tard


Blah, blah. You have no idea:icon_scratch:

TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no. i'm pretty sure i know all about it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Dude save that $300 and drive hitting some BC hills and hotsprings on the way. Fernie, Red, Kicking horse, and Revelstoke should all be on your list.


----------

